# Fixing Nina's Groom



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay so as you know, I was very unhappy with my girls most recent groom - Nina's was worse than Lola's. 

So I decided today that I was going to tackle Nina's legs, having already fixed her face and muzzle as best I could with what they groomer left, I decided to give the fringes a go. I have left it a few weeks as I wanted the hair on the front of her legs to grow out a bit (had been shaved down, with lomg fringey bits at the backs ). The groomer also made a hash of her feet and they were all choppy looking. There are still harsh lines, unable to blend some of it but hopefully it will soften as it grows. 

So I'm no expert and do not possess grooming equipment except for combs, brushes and a few pairs of scissors. So excuse the minor imperfections, but overall I am happy with how she looks. Can't wait for the legs to thicken up another bit though. The fringes were 3 inches long with some matts forming in the thickest part at the top of her front legs. 

She was a darling.. I have to say she is a really good girl. She fell asleep  it took me about 45 minutes to do the cut. 

Before - note the fringey bits



After


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Very good job. Her colour is beautiful too!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She's a doll!!! You did a great job!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. She is such a great girl. She made it very easy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

She looks so much better 
Did you do it all with scissors?
I hope you sacked the groomer, don't send the girls there again.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

You did that with scissors? Brilliant job, I don't think I'd be any good at it (it'd be the old 'cutting a bit off the wobbly table leg' scenario which would lead to a bald dog ) seriously, well done!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> She looks so much better
> Did you do it all with scissors?
> I hope you sacked the groomer, don't send the girls there again.


Thanks Marzi, I can't get over how much they thinned her coat out too 

Definitely sacked!!

Yep used combo of normal styling scissors and thinning scissors, still some choppy looking bits but I have to just wait for it all to fill out again then I can soften it all. Nina's coat is so soft and straight but it is thick and she gets felt matting, no idea why the groomer left her with long thick bits where matts occur then shave down all the areas where no matts form. Just very odd!

Lola's my next project. Though I won't be able to do that without a grooming table - so off to shop online  I will be doing this myself from now on!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> You did that with scissors? Brilliant job, I don't think I'd be any good at it (it'd be the old 'cutting a bit off the wobbly table leg' scenario which would lead to a bald dog ) seriously, well done!


Yep normal straight scissors and thinning scissors. She was amazing. She is used to me doing her face but she was so good just standing for me, until she got tired and had a wee rest, but I just worked round her


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

You are welcome to come to London to fix peanut!!!!
Amazing job


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you think her legs look like pipe cleaners though?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's shattered now... Long legged girl, like her sis Lola.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Certainly not pipe cleaner legs... gorgeous girl.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Certainly not pipe cleaner legs... gorgeous girl.


Can't believe how lucky I am to have such good girls


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

If I could 'fix' Bailey's coat to look like that I would be delighted.

Great job!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent job Ruth! That's a lot of work with scissors. Definitely nit pipe cleaner legs. Love her apricot ears.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks fantastic! Great job.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You're all far too kind!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is fantastic 

What on earth was the groomer thinking to leave long fringey bits like that 

She looks great now - I always find legs the hardest bits to sort out


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She looks great Ruth, with a bit of a "darcy" fringe going on!
And looking a bit willowish on that table! 
Done a great job & think of the money you will save, my 2 are just about due a fringe trim...
I might give it a go


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> She looks great Ruth, with a bit of a "darcy" fringe going on!
> And looking a bit willowish on that table!
> Done a great job & think of the money you will save, my 2 are just about due a fringe trim...
> I might give it a go


Do it! The face is the easiest!!


----------

